# Ode to Bacon



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Not really a recipe, but I found this scribbled on a piece of paper in my son's handwriting. He is 16.

*Ode to Bacon. *
My heart is yearning, soul is achin'
For in a skillet, Ma is makin'
Pork strips make my nose awaken.

Crispy. Chewy, never gummy.
Salty, meat, super yummy.
Taken from a piggy's tummy.

Bacon.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Well done Gary. :O||:
The kid knows that his Mom cooks the bacon and appreciates it.
He knows where bacon comes from, and likes it anyway.
He used a piece of paper as opposed to sending a tweet or text or whatever they do on facebook.
There is hope…


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bacon is great! I could eat it every day if it didnt make my whole house smell like stale bacon

After all, its good for your heart. Your heart is a muscle, and you gotta work it out


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

cool


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I love bacon!! Nice ode.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice! The kid has talent!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

That just brings a tear to your eye. Very nice.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

You raised em right for sure!


----------

